# New P1 Domane



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

As a follow-up to my other thread, I have received my P1 Domane. I ordered it on December 10 and it arrived at my dealer (Breakaway Cycling in Delaware, OH) on January 13. That was a few days earlier than Trek quoted when my order was submitted.

I had intended to take a whole lot of photos during the build process but I was so enthralled with all that was going on, I didn't get as many pictures as I thought I would. But here are some that I thought may be of interest.

Here's how the bike came packaged from Waterloo:


Here is what the Race X Lite IsoZone handlebar looked like before being fully wrapped. Notice that the bar has removable pads on both the flats and the drops:



Without cages, but with Speedplay Zero pedals and a Terry Fly carbon saddle and RXL wheels, my bike weighed 15 lb, 9 oz:



We threw a set of my buddy's Reynolds tubulars on my bike for grins and it came in at 14 lbs, 10 oz (those are unbelievably light wheels):



Lastly, here's a shot of my friends at Breakaway after my P1 was assembled and set up:



Unfortunately, winter is in full swing here in OH, so I haven't been able to get out on the roads with it. However, I'm looking forward to my first chance to get out and start logging some miles.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice.
You will enjoy it. My Domane is the most comfortable bike I have ever been on.


----------



## benhama (Oct 21, 2013)

That looks like a stunning bike. Is the colour a "standard" Project One Colour, or something more bespoke?


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

That looks exactly like the bike I built on the Project 1 website. Only difference is you actually pulled the trigger! Enjoy!


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

benhama said:


> That looks like a stunning bike. Is the colour a "standard" Project One Colour, or something more bespoke?


It's a standard "Select series" finish on the Project One that is available for no up charge on the 6-series Domanes. It is actually the stock finish for the Domane 6.2.

I thought it looked great and it saved a few hundred dollars, too.


----------



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

I just got a domane 5.2 now if the snow would just go away!


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

Dale said:


> I just got a domane 5.2 now if the snow would just go away!


Congrats! And I sure hope winter goes away soon. It's torture waiting to get on the new bike, isn't it?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats, love my domane...


Are the reynolds going on the bike or just the Bonty wheels?


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

r1lee said:


> Congrats, love my domane...
> 
> 
> Are the reynolds going on the bike or just the Bonty wheels?



Thanks. 

As for the wheels, the Reynolds belong to one of my friends at the shop. He's going to loan them to me for a test ride once the weather improves. The RXL's are mine and will be what I normally have on my Domane. However, I'd like to get a true set of aero wheels someday, maybe something like the Aeolus, HED or Reynolds wheels.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Flieger67 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> As for the wheels, the Reynolds belong to one of my friends at the shop. He's going to loan them to me for a test ride once the weather improves. The RXL's are mine and will be what I normally have on my Domane. However, I'd like to get a true set of aero wheels someday, maybe something like the Aeolus, HED or Reynolds wheels.


Pm me, I have a set of aeolus that will be coming with my wife's p1 that I will probably not keep.


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Congrats on your Domane's, beautiful bikes. I too have been looking over the 6 series P1 and found one I like. I just have to pull the trigger once the weather gets nicer.


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

r1lee said:


> Pm me, I have a set of aeolus that will be coming with my wife's p1 that I will probably not keep.


I appreciate the offer but I'm probably not looking at new wheels until late this year. 

Good luck selling yours and I hope your wife enjoys her P1.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Congrats and enjoy! I have a P1 Domane Six two with Di2. Best riding bike by far!


----------

